# Bella got her glassess



## luv2bmomof4 (Feb 29, 2012)

Bella has blue eyes and she seems to have trouble seeing when she is outside so I took the advise of some of our great members and bought her some doggy glasses. She's going to take some getting used to them but she needs them. I thought I would share her photos. The first shot was my first shot that you can actually see her eyes so I thought I would post that one first.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She looks adorable! And I bet when she realizes that she's much more comfortable with them on, SHE'LL think they're great too!


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

awwwwww she looks like a sweeter Terminator!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww...what an adorable fashion look!! Hope she gets used to wearing them and grows to love them on!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I agree, soon she will get used to having them put on as part of her routine.
She looks good with them.
Hope they will help her.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

She looks wicked cool! Don't mess with Bella.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Love that gold with her fur color!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Cute-Cute and I am sure she will grow to having them on. Pretty girl.

Pat


----------



## 1plus2havs (Jan 29, 2010)

She is so adorable!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Bella is a movie star!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Very Posh!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

OOH LA LA BELLA! :whoo:


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Bella is so cool! I may have missed other threads but is she considered an Albino?


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

She's so cute. She's got her bling. I remember when my youngest daughter was very small, she has blue eyes, I bought her sunglasses with the strap to keep them on. She would wear them because she realized they helped everyone was so amazed that she didn't try to take them off. I bet she was no older than 5-6 months when she stated wearing them. She's 12 now and still wears her sunglasses.


----------



## luv2bmomof4 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you all for your comments. Curly DC, Her vet says yes, she does have some albino in her not full which is why she is not white. Se hates her glasses so for now a few min a day until she gets used to them.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

You are such a good mommy!!! She looks so cute with her shades!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Awww, she looks so cute in them! Hope she gets used to them soon but I'm sure she will especially when she realizes they help.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Love her look, she will get use to her shades and they will give an already beautiful girl an edge in the attention department! Who could resists this cute girl with the cool shades.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

I love them! Very cute!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Aw she is adorable in them!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

OMG, what a cutie!!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Very nice! She looks too cute with her stylish eyewear


----------



## luv2bmomof4 (Feb 29, 2012)

Today Bella left her glasses on for about 20 min. She looked so cute. It was hard at first but after staying on her very close she started to just leave them alone. Hopefully soon she won't mess with them at all.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Have you considered letting her hair grow over her eyes for protection?


----------



## luv2bmomof4 (Feb 29, 2012)

HavaneseSoon- I have considered and I think I still will let her hair grow over her eyes, or seeing if maybe she will keep a visor on her (doubt it though).


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Growing her hair a bit might be a good idea!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

She's so stinking cute!


----------

